# Why do you ride where you ride?



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

Are you mostly a mountain biker, or a roadie, or both and tell us why? If both, which do you enjoy more?

I just got back into mountain biking. I really enjoy it for many of the same reasons I enjoy skiing and hiking - being in the woods and away from confusion. Other than speed and the workout, I don't really see the appeal of road riding. I don't like the thought of sharing the road with jackass drivers. I guess one major benefit though is you can do it right out the door rather than perhaps having to drive to a trail head. My MTB preference is probably due to the same reasons I prefer picking my way down a windy technical trail on skis, rather than flying down some groomer at break neck speed.

You?


----------



## awf170 (Jun 20, 2008)

I ride at Lynn woods because it is exactly 3.5 miles away from my house.  I probably would do some road riding since I have a sweet road bike I could use, but I would probably get killed within a week trying to ride out of Lynn.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2008)

I do MTB because that's what was available to me and I like to do things in the woods.  The technical aspect of it interests me too.  That said I've been wanting to give the roadie thing a shot too.  On the few occasions that I get my MTB on the road or even a smooth section of dirt road I like to pop up to the big chain ring and let 'er run.  I like the speed aspect, it seems like it would be even more fun on a bike that was meant for that kind of riding.  I do worry about the cars, but the only reason I haven't given it a serious shot is that I just can't afford to get another bike...


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> On the few occasions that I get my MTB on the road or even a smooth section of dirt road I like to pop up to the big chain ring and let 'er run.



Yea like last night, once we hit the pavement you just took off leaving me in the dirt chunks from the tires:-D


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Yea like last night, once we hit the pavement you just took off leaving me in the dirt chunks from the tires:-D



Sorry, what can I say, I guess I have a bit of roadie in me...   I don't think I could ride like that for very long, at least not right now..

Once the mud stopped coming of my tire and hitting me in the face I had visions that I was a roadie chasing Lance or something, then another chunk of mud flew up right into my mouth...


----------



## Marc (Jun 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sorry, what can I say, I guess I have a bit of roadie in me...   I don't think I could ride like that for very long, at least not right now..
> 
> Once the mud stopped coming of my tire and hitting me in the face I had visions that I was a roadie chasing Lance or something, then another chunk of mud flew up right into my mouth...



Haha, B, I bet you'd enjoy some time trialing and flat stuff on the road.  You're a big guy so you can probably generate a ridiculous amount of power on the bike... although you're probably not a hill climber (no offense).  

Road is an interesting dynamic because when you're on flats, the opposing force comes mostly from air resistance, and since drag coefficients are going to be similar between scrawny guys and built guys, the built guys almost always pull ahead because they can generate a tremendous amount of power.

Climbing, OTOH, is all about power to weight ratio since the opposing force is mostly from gravity.  This is where Austin and other scrawny light weights would leave everyone in the dust.

Then there are guys like Nate who kick everyone's ass all the time no matter what the terrain, and that's jus feckin annoying.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Are you mostly a mountain biker, or a roadie, or both and tell us why? If both, which do you enjoy more?
> 
> I just got back into mountain biking. I really enjoy it for many of the same reasons I enjoy skiing and hiking - being in the woods and away from confusion. Other than speed and the workout, I don't really see the appeal of road riding. I don't like the thought of sharing the road with jackass drivers. I guess one major benefit though is you can do it right out the door rather than perhaps having to drive to a trail head. My MTB preference is probably due to the same reasons I prefer picking my way down a windy technical trail on skis, rather than flying down some groomer at break neck speed.
> 
> You?



Road biker here, I enjoy riding the roads and getting in as much distance as possible. The idea of being able to use my bike and not having to have to rely on my car has always been appealing to me, not only in bragging right but in the satisfaction of knowing I can cover large amounts of miles. With regards to traffic and cars, call me a nut, but I just find them a challenging obstacle that never bothered me.

That was more true in the past, recently, I have purchased a hybrid and started riding that both on road and off road. Main reason for this has been my wife's inability to keep up with me on my road bike. In riding off road I have found I also like more challenging trails and perhaps wouldn't mind getting into mountain biking, however, don't want to run out and buy a third bike. Plus I know my wife wouldn't be able to get into it as much as I would. Guys, say what you want, but I do enjoy doing things with her and have to take that into consideration.


----------



## Marc (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Are you mostly a mountain biker, or a roadie, or both and tell us why? If both, which do you enjoy more?
> 
> I just got back into mountain biking. I really enjoy it for many of the same reasons I enjoy skiing and hiking - being in the woods and away from confusion. *Other than speed and the workout, I don't really see the appeal of road riding. *I don't like the thought of sharing the road with jackass drivers. I guess one major benefit though is you can do it right out the door rather than perhaps having to drive to a trail head. My MTB preference is probably due to the same reasons I prefer picking my way down a windy technical trail on skis, rather than flying down some groomer at break neck speed.
> 
> You?



I used to think exactly like that when I only road ATB, but then I bought a pair of slicks for my MTB and then I bought a road bike, because they both kick ass, in a nutshell.

Flying down a groomer and crusing on a fast road bike are two totally different things, because on the road bike, you're moving under your own power.  Explaining the attraction to road biking is hard to do, it's one of those things in life (like sex, war and mountain climbing) that you have to experience first hand.

I do both trail and road riding, and last year I started getting braver on some balance stunts and drops, but nothing serious.  I have nightmares of folding my frame or tacoing my wheels.

I ride on the road a lot now, because I often ride by myself and came to the determination that, despite the danger posed by traffic, at least if I have a horrific crash on the road, someone will see me and maybe even at some point call for help

I crash alone in the middle of the woods and become incapcitated, I am SOL.  

That and I'm training for the PMC again.


----------



## dmc (Jun 20, 2008)

All over the Catskills and DH at Hunter (Riding the lifts)


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 20, 2008)

Marc said:


> Explaining the attraction to road biking is hard to do, it's one of those things in life (like sex, war and mountain climbing) that you have to experience first hand.



+1 it is hard to explain. For me Road riding allows me to zone out and forget all of the daily stresses in life. It's just you and the bike. You concentrate on the next hill, your breathing, the beautiful scenery, the thrill of descending at over 50MPH (73 feet per second). 
Riding with others in a pace line, with wheels 2-4 inches apart can really get interesting. There is nothing like the thrill of being able to sustain over 28MPH without too much effort over long distances.  
My wife and I just happen to be about equal riders. Although she can climb incredibly fast due to her size and I descend faster due to weighing a lot more. It's something, like skiing, that we share and both enjoy doing together. 
I mountain bike too and it's totally different , it takes much more concentration! It used to be my winter activity but since taking up skiing again I haven't got out much the last few winters.  Plus my wife hates technical single-track, she says there's just too many injuries involved. I really can't argue with that. .....Road biking works for both of us. Now I'm ready for tonight’s 25-30 miles....


----------



## severine (Jun 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That said I've been wanting to give the roadie thing a shot too.  On the few occasions that I get my MTB on the road or even a smooth section of dirt road I like to pop up to the big chain ring and let 'er run.  I like the speed aspect, it seems like it would be even more fun on a bike that was meant for that kind of riding.  I do worry about the cars, but the only reason I haven't given it a serious shot is that I just can't afford to get another bike...


I don't think I knew that.

Cars scare me.  No road biking for me.  I've taken my MTB on the road a little bit but I wouldn't make a habit of that.  I have a friend who ran a spinning studio and road biked who got hit by a car last year... and is still in pain and had to close her studio. 

MTB is nice because it gets me into the peace of the woods and away from the crazy world.  Plus when I MTB, the kids can't come along.  That's a plus many days.   (Though I have towed them in a bike trailer on a rail trail before....)


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2008)

severine said:


> I don't think I knew that.



Learn something new everyday....


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 20, 2008)

MTB all the way, I just find riding on the road too boring. I like the challenge and technical aspects of MTB. I also just love being out in the woods


----------



## Marc (Jun 20, 2008)

An architect would say something dumb like that.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 20, 2008)

Marc said:


> An architect would say something dumb like that.



Thats big talk from an engineer that couldn't hack it in the design side of the proffesion and had to go hide in the research community.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 20, 2008)

> An architect would say something dumb like that.





> Thats big talk from an engineer that couldn't hack it in the design side of the proffesion and had to go hide in the research community.



Can it, ur both lame.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 20, 2008)

road biking mostly along teh St Lawrence River in teh 1000Island region or up arounf various Canadian cities ( Ottawa along the Rideau Canal Bikeway , Kingston -Gananoque - Brockville region  on 1000 IS bike trail .

We both biked all over Cape Cod  Daily when we were there  for 8 weeks a summer ago  Frankly we only used the car on the Cape  as needed


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Can it, ur both lame.



No that would be you for dissing everybody on our ride last weekend. You *are *coming Sunday, aren't you?


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> No that would be you for dissing everybody on our ride last weekend. You *are *coming Sunday, aren't you?



OH SNAP! Greg, why're you hating on me? I'm too pretty for hate :*(

I kid, I kid, but not about the pretty part. I'd love to come riding with you mucky mucks- I miss you guys and all your crazy antics! But, alas- I will be gracing the office with my presense this weekend. Again. Try and do something crazy, stupid or an amalgamation of the two on my behalf though!


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> OH SNAP! Greg, why're you hating on me? I'm too pretty for hate :*(
> 
> I kid, I kid, but not about the pretty part. I'd love to come riding with you mucky mucks- I miss you guys and all your crazy antics! But, alas- I will be gracing the office with my presense this weekend. Again. Try and do something crazy, stupid or an amalgamation of the two on my behalf though!



I knew it. You are scared that a couple newbs like Jeff and me will school you. Just like I thought... :roll:



Have fun working for the man! But don't miss too many rides or that schooling thing I'm just ribbing you about may actually become a reality! :-o


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> I knew it. You are scared that a couple newbs like Jeff and me will school you. Just like I thought... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun working for the man! But don't miss too many rides or that schooling thing I'm just ribbing you about may actually become a reality! :-o



Heh. Schoolin', huh? I might just have Tim drop me off at work once the ride is done with.


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Heh. Schoolin', huh? I might just have Tim drop me off at work once the ride is done with.



Bring it, woman.


----------



## Marc (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Bring it, woman.



Cereal... I bet Greg can ride twice as.... everything as Randi.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Bring it, woman.



Careful Greg, she looks far tougher than you.  :razz:


----------



## Marc (Jun 21, 2008)

Back on topic, one of the cool feelings riding a light, high performance road bike is the acceleration.  You don't get it on a mountain bike because they're heavy, the tires are softer, suspension soaks up energy, they have way more rotating mass in the wheels.

When you mash the pedals on a road bike, it's unreal how short the time is to be moving 25 mph under your own power.  It's like the difference between full throttle in a Jeep and full throttle in a 911 turbo.


----------



## Greg (Jun 21, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Careful Greg, she looks far tougher than you.  :razz:



Actually, I don't doubt that! :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 21, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Careful Greg, she looks far tougher than you.  :razz:



With out a doubt!!!!!

She is probably tougher than 95% of the guys on this forum, if not more.


----------



## skiboarder (Jun 29, 2008)

I live in Central Westchester County.  I MTB at Blue Mountain at Peekskill and Graham Hills in Pleasantville.  Both are excellent.

I mostly MTB, using my road bike for recovery rides.


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 30, 2008)

They are too different and I use them for different "needs".

MTB will always be the favorite because I like the woods, the technical aspect of it, and the rush - most bang for the buck. I enjoy going fast and getting faster, but I don't really keep track of speed or miles on the MTB, its more about hitting previous/new lines and increasing my cajones-limit. 

Road riding I do when I want to cover lots of distance in as short time as I personally can. Although I like cruising around at ok speeds sometimes, I like to finish a road ride completely dizzy, weirdly hungry but not, thirsty... and then be elated because my avg for that ride went up .1mph. 
But what got me into the road was actually sitting on and riding a road bike - compared to any mtb it felt so light and fast. For that reason I'm not able to ride my mtb on the road anymore, even if for just a mile down the road... call me lazy, call me weak, call me impatient... Yep, all of those, but I call it being efficient


----------



## Marc (Jun 30, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> For that reason I'm not able to ride my mtb on the road anymore, even if for just a mile down the road... call me lazy, call me weak, call me impatient... Yep, all of those, but I call it being efficient



So true, I hate putting my MTB on the road now.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> For that reason I'm not able to ride my mtb on the road anymore, even if for just a mile down the road... call me lazy, call me weak, call me impatient... Yep, all of those, but I call it being efficient



So what happens if you're on a ride that ends with a jaunt down a road to get back to the car, do you walk the bike???


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 30, 2008)

bvibert said:


> So what happens if you're on a ride that ends with a jaunt down a road to get back to the car, do you walk the bike???


C'mon, now, details... 
...its all about the ratio of road to trail. I'll ride 2-4 at the most to get to trails, but they better be damn good trails! I think the longest I've had to ride from parking to trailhead was around 1.5mi going to Vietnam in MA... and still, that seemed like forever.

...and you better watch out, Brian... you're already dreaming you're Greg Lemond while ridding your mtb. You hop on a road bike and you'll be road-bound.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> C'mon, now, details...
> ...its all about the ratio of road to trail. I'll ride 2-4 at the most to get to trails, but they better be damn good trails! I think the longest I've had to ride from parking to trailhead was around 1.5mi going to Vietnam in MA... and still, that seemed like forever.
> 
> ...and you better watch out, Brian... you're already dreaming you're Greg Lemond while ridding your mtb. You hop on a road bike and you'll be road-bound.



I was just busting you since you said you were 'not able to ride my mtb on the road', sounds more like you strongly prefer not to... 

I've had two rides recently that ended with a short stint on the road to get back to the car.  Both times were the result of trying some trails and not having enough daylight to get back to the cars on trails so the road was the answer.  Being that I haven't ridden a road bike in probably 20 years or so I didn't mind riding my big heavy MTB on the road at all.  As a matter of fact I had fun.  I am a little concerned that when I do try a road bike again I'll like it too much...


----------

